
Five guilty pleasures only developers know - kiraken
https://medium.com/@BenSassiAladin/five-guilty-pleasures-only-developers-know-395689b63f81
======
dplgk
> I wrote my best lines of code high, drunk, and listening to Led Zeppelin.

I just don't find writing code a "write drunk, edit sober" task. It's just not
an art in that way.

------
RickJWagner
Author forgot self-study time.

It's a great day when you get an hour or two to increase your knowledge of
work-related technical stuff.

~~~
flashgordon
Oh this is soo true. I find that I can get home exhausted after a day full of
dreary tasks and as soon as I hit some personal study material or a side
project, I am fully charged up in an hour!

------
sys_64738
Emacs.

~~~
amir734jj
Vim

~~~
beelzebot
MS Word

~~~
sammyo
grep

~~~
somada141
butterflies

~~~
btschaegg
M-x butterfly ?

